# Google- RezVera Designs New Product to Ease Irritable Bowel Syndrome - SBWire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*RezVera Designs New Product to Ease Irritable Bowel Syndrome**SBWire (press release)*San Fransisco, CA -- (SBWIRE) -- 05/02/2012 -- *Irritable Bowel Syndrome* is characterized by abdominal pain, bloating and discomfort and can cause irregular bowel movements, such as constipation and diarrhoea. *IBS* is said to affect up to 14% of the US *...**Irritable Bowel Syndrome* â€" It's More Common Than You Think<nobr>Patch.com</nobr><nobr>*all 2 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

